# How long does it take you to dry your Hav?



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm considering upgrading from the Andis Ionic/Ceramic Pet Dryer to a Kool Pup if there's a reasonable amount of time to be saved? Would anybody be interested in comparing their drying times using all various dryers, noting how much coat the dogs have?

I've been bin-bathing Rory and it takes 37 minutes to get her dry using the cool setting. I'd call hers a full coat, not strictly a show coat, but not trimmed except sanitary and feet.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi is in full coat, and I think his coat is a little thicker than Rory's and it's definitely longer. (Both just because he is fully adult). It tkaes me less than half an hour with the Kool Pup. It took clse to twice that time with a strong, human, ionic dryer.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Gary - what great photos! Rory is so cute and then after her bath and blowout, she's BEAUTIFUL. I have a Kool Pup dryer but I usually stop blow drying Emmie before she's completely dry, after about 15-20 minutes. Your last photo inspires me to do a better job. 

-Jeanne-


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

MarinaGirl said:


> Gary - what great photos! Rory is so cute and then after her bath and blowout, she's BEAUTIFUL. I have a Kool Pup dryer but I usually stop blow drying Emmie before she's completely dry, after about 15-20 minutes. Your last photo inspires me to do a better job.
> 
> -Jeanne-


Thanks Jeanne, we're still waiting for the facial hair I had clipped to grow back, and I really don't have styling skill, I just puff her back up after she's clean.

My younger brother said she looked like one of those urban legend rats that climb up through the pipes into your toilet :-(


----------



## Cuddles (Jan 22, 2014)

*Dog grooming*

Okay, did you take professional grooming lessons. That is amazing. Here is my dog when I am done with her. My dogs knows when she is clean and beautiful, so she immediately looks for something nasty to roll in. :frusty: Why do they do that!!!!


----------



## Cuddles (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow. You are an inspiration to take my Cuddles to a real groomer....are you available?


----------



## Cuddles (Jan 22, 2014)

Deacon Blues said:


> Thanks Jeanne, we're still waiting for the facial hair I had clipped to grow back, and I really don't have styling skill, I just puff her back up after she's clean.
> 
> My younger brother said she looked like one of those urban legend rats that climb up through the pipes into your toilet :-(


You are way to modest! Your little guy looks great. Really, I am showing your images all around the shelter this AM. Never thought about it before, but if we spend more time grooming these little guys we might find them homes easier.


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

Rory looks great!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Rory is such a beauty and you have her looking great.


----------



## Piper's Mom (Dec 10, 2012)

Rory looks amazing! I've never really timed myself but I think bath days take about an hour with our Kool Pup. Mind you that includes a thorough comb out, set up, the actual bath, some snuggle time in a towel to help soak up as much water as possible, a few minutes of RLH to get the willies out post-bath pre-dry, and drying. Drying alone take about 15/20 or so minutes I'd say. Her coat looks to be fairly similar in length as Rory's.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I agree with mostly everyone's timing. Timmy is way shorter then Rory and he probably takes about 10 minutes at VERY low power. Mae takes a bit longer but only about 5 more minutes plus I can turn up the power with her because she isn't phased. My one complaint with the KoolPup, as compared to my regular dryer, is that it does blow cold air. I guess that's why they call it the KoolPup, duh. Other then that I think it's well worth the money and I'm happy with it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> I agree with mostly everyone's timing. Timmy is way shorter then Rory and he probably takes about 10 minutes at VERY low power. Mae takes a bit longer but only about 5 more minutes plus I can turn up the power with her because she isn't phased. My one complaint with the KoolPup, as compared to my regular dryer, is that it does blow cold air. I guess that's why they call it the KoolPup, duh. Other then that I think it's well worth the money and I'm happy with it.


The cool (kool? ) air is much better for their coats, though. It probably doesn't make much difference with Timmy's short do, but I think you'd find, over time, that you were getting split ends with a standard human dryer, even set on low heat. And the Kool Pup DOES warm up if you let it run for a bit&#8230; just from the air passing over the motor.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

krandall said:


> The cool (kool? ) air is much better for their coats, though. It probably doesn't make much difference with Timmy's short do, but I think you'd find, over time, that you were getting split ends with a standard human dryer, even set on low heat. And the Kool Pup DOES warm up if you let it run for a bit&#8230; just from the air passing over the motor.


Yes I know "Kool" probably means not blowing hot air. :laugh: but for those who are used to warm air blowing from typical dryers, both person and pup, the switch to unheated air can be an adjustment. Timmy doesn't like being dried at all and the colder air didn't help. Mae was shivering a bit but she doesn't mind this type of stuff which is why I think I might be able to keep her in a longer coat. I will try to remember running the dryer before I actually use it. Tim has been first in the bathing/drying process so maybe I'll turn the dryer on while bathing him and it might help him adjust better once he's on the table. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

i don't have the kool pup, but when i switched to a forced air dryer made for animals it greatly shortened the amount of time to dry the coat. I can get it completely done in about 30 minutes, including the comb out at the end.

The other thing i do to shorten the time is to let my dog air dry awhile after washing. My normal routine is to shampoo the coat in the late afternoon, towel dry and then let the dog run around the house while i make dinner. Then after dinner i'll blow dry her. I sometimes have to spritz the ends with a water bottle if they've started to get too dry and frizz, but otherwise no problems and the dog is much more patient for the shorter period of time drying under the dryer.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tuss said:


> i don't have the kool pup, but when i switched to a forced air dryer made for animals it greatly shortened the amount of time to dry the coat. I can get it completely done in about 30 minutes, including the comb out at the end.
> 
> The other thing i do to shorten the time is to let my dog air dry awhile after washing. My normal routine is to shampoo the coat in the late afternoon, towel dry and then let the dog run around the house while i make dinner. Then after dinner i'll blow dry her. I sometimes have to spritz the ends with a water bottle if they've started to get too dry and frizz, but otherwise no problems and the dog is much more patient for the shorter period of time drying under the dryer.


I think Kodi would get too shivery if I didn't dry him straight out of the towels. Maybe he's a wuss.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

OK, I was just guessing on time with the Kool Pup but since I was giving Kodi a bath today, and it was on my mind, I actually timed the drying part. From putting him on the table to the point you see him below took 10 minutes. (timed) His body and legs are completely dry, his face (especially his beard) is damp-dry, which is the point I usually quit at, because I figure he's dry enough for comfort by then.  I do his face at half power, so if I did it the way the groomer does, at full force and just made him put up with it, his face would probably be completely dry too. 

The second picture is just to show you how abused he feels after a bath.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

awww Poor Kodi! You are so abused..but really so cute  10 min is fast. I have to really consider getting one. Whimsy hates having her face dried too.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Drying take about 10-15 mins (each pup) using the Kool Pup. BUT its take about 2 hours start to finish bathing both Canela and Vino but thats getting everything ready, towels, a quick brush, Vino hiding under the bed or in the basement (as soon as Vino sees me open their bathroom and put on my purple apron, he knows, its bath time, he runs), a few more minutes them running around like a wild dog after they finish get their bath, and entertaining Hunter and Roxxy as the watch,  putting everything away. then after they are complete dried off I watch Vino and Canela rub there faces on the carpet, on the bed, on the wet towels, on their beds, on Hunter, on Roxxy, on the wall, anything to get the 'clean' off them - silly puppies.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Forgot the most important part - Rory is GORGEOUS! She is very pretty.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

The only negative part of the KoolPup is there is no heat but I use a people hair dryer for the warmth. I put the KoolPup is higher level, while the other one is on low level on warm setting. I run both at the same time only b/c Canela is gets cold very easily so I most use it on her but not on Vino. Here's recent picture of them from this weekend. The length of their hair his somewhat-long. hope this helps.


----------

